# I love it here!



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

All of us has a story to tell, some piece of info about their unique community in Mexico, and just what makes their little piece of heaven so very special. I have a story like that. 

After 7 years of owning here in the state of Quintana Roo on the Yucatan peninsula, and having traveled a little in other places in Mexico, this community called Puerto Aventuras is half way between Tulum and Playa del Carmen (a city of 300,000 and purportedly the fastest growing city in Latin America), is a little gem of a gated community. Our population hovers around 3,000 to 4,500 and will soon be adding almost 2,500 new residents with the addition of a massive phase 4 development.

Here's what makes Puerto Aventuras so very special:

We are largely a marina community on the Carribean but PA has nice beaches, too. They are small but we never feel crowded. Our community has a manned gate so we are never over-run by uninvited visitors. There's a larger community association which maintains all the plantings and internal roads and oversees control and maintenance of PA.

We have a public school (international one, teaching English and Spanish), a public library, a cultural center, a very great many restaurants and gift shops, great hotels from small 2-floor botique style resorts to big all-inclusive hotels. The housing stock varies from condos to single family homes to huge mansions (there is apparently a lot of money in Mexico, most coming from Mexico City we hear) and one can find homes on the marina, on the beach, in the village itself above the shops, and on the golf course.

PA has been around for about 20 years. Recently the infrastructure for Phase 4 has taken off. The new channels are being dredged, the protection zones are set up around the Mayan ruin and the cenotes, and replanting is going on so there will always be thick mangrove jungle surrounding the community. We walked around the development yesterday and were very pleased that access will be retained so all PA folks can still go to the hidden lagoon by the Mayan ruin to snorkel and swim. Water is generally chest-deep and such an eye-popping pale turquoise color. A huge beach will be added.

The community itself does a great business around the dolphin pools, manatee and sting ray and seal pools, and it is such fun to sit on the benches and watch all the visitors going to swim with the dolphins. We see the trainers teaching the young babies how to do tricks and see the trainers teaching the mature dolphins some new tricks, too. More dolphin pools are being added at this time.

Then there are all the fun catamaran snorkel cruises run by a number of businesses and the fishing charters going out twice a day (we get to buy fish from the crew after the clients depart). Our favorite is Grouper when we are lucky to spot them filleting that deep sea fish. Meat similar in texture to lobster and it truly expands when being cooked. Mahi mahi is also excellent.

Scuba, parasail, water excursions to snorkel, are all run by separate companies and there is no shortage of water-based activities from which to choose. Have I mentioned I love it here?

PA is really pretty big. We are avid walkers and have no problem logging close to 10-12 miles a day without even trying. The neighborhoods are all so pleasant and very safe. Never once in 7 years have we felt otherwise. Such a walk takes us around the marina and through the various single family homes and down to Phase 4 to enjoy the serenity of the Mayan ruin and lagoon.

Shopping is a breeze. We have never had a car (in 7 years of coming here) and get around perfectly fine. The Collectivo (van service) runs up and down the highway every 5 minutes or so. We walk through the gates and flag it down. Two fingers in the air = we need 2 seats. Head shake or nod by driver indicates vacancy space. 

We also have a huge Chedraui grocery store just outside the gates and across the highway (there is a pedestrian pass and stop sign). We have a pull along cart and things work just fine. Always nice to find a way to get some exercise in. The mall for Chedraui also has a variety of businesses (the Chinese Food take out place is pretty good) and a bit further down the road there is even more.

On the way to Playa del Carmen is a Liverpool Department store (google for this, it is a real biggie) and then there is a Sam's Club, City Club, and the Centro Maya Mall with more stores and groceries. If you are really up for an additional walk, you can follow the arc in the road and go to yet another mall with a huge Sears, a great food court, a big grocery store, and lots of fun shops.

Playa, well that is a whole other world. We do our banking there with Bancomer (free service and sure makes paying bills easier) and have a great relationship with our banker, Sandra Alvarez. The Collectivo ends there and you can run the gauntlet down 5th Avenue with all the vendors hawking their wares. The ferry to Cozumel runs regularly from the pier. The Collectivo costs 25 pesos a person (about $2.10 US).

In Plaza, there is a huge bus service called ADO. These buses run all over Mexico and we catch the bus to go to Cancun or to the airport when we go home. To the airport the cost is $114 pesos per person. You can buy tickets for the ride to all of the Mayan ruins and to Merida, too. It's a busy place.

When stocking up on grocieries or big purchases, we get a taxi outside in the parking lot and ride that back to our community for about $250 pesos.

In the other direction from Playa, you can take the Collectivo to Tulum and tour the Mayan ruins overlooking the Carribean. Such a beautiful place.

Our community of PA has a number of community events, a beauty parlor, post office, museum, a Farmers Market twice a week and its own local newspaper (Pelican Free Press). 

Recently we found a way to get American TV here in Mexico by the use of a system called Vulkano. It's like having the best of both worlds.

Nice folks here, large ex pat population, and such a stress free way of living.

Others living in Mexico have found little jewels to call home and I, for one, would love to hear some of those stories and what it is like to live there in those special places.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

You make it seem so wonderful. I'm glad for you.
Any drawbacks? Sorry, but that's how my mind works.


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

edgeee said:


> You make it seem so wonderful. I'm glad for you.
> Any drawbacks? Sorry, but that's how my mind works.


Drawbacks would be the tropical steamy summers (if that is a problem, we solve it by hopping in the Carribean or the pool in our complex) but for a "boots on the ground" (well,sandals on the sand, really) look at life here, I'd steer you to the Pelican Free Press. The editor writer is painfully honest and you know what kind of crime is actually happening. 

Also, we have a hurricane season and even when a Catagory 5 hit our marina 7 years ago (remember Wilma?); only a few tiles came off the roof. Concrete block is pretty sturdy. Storm shutters are common, too.

Any other drawbacks, well, it is hard to find turkey here but we did find it in Playa del Carmen and they'll even grind it for us (molido de pavo) when we ask. 

It is a little slice of heaven (for us, any way) and it takes a little bit to learn how to do things, like pay the electricity bill and the maintenance fee for the condo. Lots of opportunities for personal growth, I suppose, and we rose to the challenge. All can be overcome, to which the large ex pat population on this site can attest. 

In the past, the hardest thing has been finding repair people but we have a great network of them now for all repairs we need from time to time. This trip we added a 30" glass ceramic cooktop in our kitchen and had talented craftsmen complete the work cleanly and very, very reasonably. Our condo administrator recommended the workers.

Gosh, I am wracking my brain for drawbacks and I guess maybe distance from family can be a concern but we don't live here in Mexico 12 months of the year so that's not a problem for us. Also American TV was sorely misssed, especially on game days by the male in our family. Truly Vulkano was a wonderful find and we'll be terminating our Sky Retenciones contract very soon. Now we can get all our home TV channels here in Mexico with no dish and no monthly service fee. Great find! Thanks to that male in our family to get it set up.

Today we took another walk in Phase 4 (last phase, last parcel in the whole village cdommunity left) on our way to the Mayan ruin and checked on the number of cenotes we can see now. It is absolutely all we hoped Mexico would be for us. 

Our community of Puerto Aventuras has been jokingly called Puerto Muerto by some locals because it is quiet at night (most of the time) and not the hub of nightlife you find in Playa del Carmen. During our peak season, we can get noisy renters but they tend to come and go and security will come by and quiet them down.


----------



## dannymanny (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, sounds amazing. I would love to visit!


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

dannymanny said:


> Wow, sounds amazing. I would love to visit!


If you decide to go someday, I would strongly recommend checking out the Omni Hotel (small, 2 floor Mexican ambiance but really nice facilities) for a couple of days and taking in the Puerto Aventuras sights. It's pretty much right in the middle of the village, and on the beach. 

If this is something you decide to do someday, consider taking the ADO big, greyhound style bus (maybe about 170 pesos) from the Cancun airport to Playa del Carmen and then either taking a taxi or the Collectivo (15 person van, costs about 25 pesos) that runs toward Tulum.

We'll be back there this Sunday for a month and look forward to the wide assortment of fresh fish the charter boats sell from their outings, and to shopping for fresh produce at the Mayan farmers' market twice a week. 

It's such a treat to walk out the door and know you can walk for 7-8 (or more) miles along the beach, past mansions and many big hotels, small condos, golf course homes, village style markets and cafes, etc. and feel very safe at all times inside the gated community. Marina activities are so extensive: scuba, snorkel, catamaran cruises, adventure tours, dolphin swims, charter fishing trips, etc. and things never get dull or predictable. 

Always good to know as much as you can about a new adventure and we appreciate access to a weekly free newspaper online (Peliann Free Press) to see what is happening in the Puerto Aventuras area (Pelican Free Press). 

Location-wise, Puerto Aventuras is between Tulum and Playa del Carmen so you have fast and easy access (by Collectivo, for us) to the Mayan ruins in Tulum and the big shopping trips in bustling 300,000+ people Playa del Carmen. We've never used a car while we've been going and always have great access to anything and everything we want to go visit. Travel like the locals! It's great fun and all part of the "experience."

A huge ex pat population from the UK, USA, and Canada, as well as Europeans, too, come to this area. We also like to get Playa del Carmen local info online at Playa del Carmen info so, again, if you do get serious about making a trip there, it's good to check out those sites, just so you know what is going on in the area (both good and bad).

If there is any info we can help you with, we would be happy to do so. Best of traveling to you, Dannymanny!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Dawg does not know if we are being shined on on this thread with all of this effusive praise for Puerto Aventuras (although I did enjoy the "Puerto Muerto" aside to which Tucson refers which I think does not refer to quietness but God´s waiting room) but, while I think this part of the Caribbean Coast of Mexico can be an attractive retirement area for expat retirees, I urge the readers to be cautious because Mexico is many things and, unless you are a devoted beach fan and wish to live in an expat and/or Mexican oriented gated community which has both good and bad aspects, study your alternatives carefully before making a decision as to where you wish to settle down here.

It´s easy to be bedazzled by the Caribbean beaches of Quintana Roo and the security of gated developments but bear in mind that, for some of us, at least, this can become a bit of a bore over time. I remember a few years ago looking about Quintana Roo´s Xcalak and nearby Lake Bacalar and , especially in Xcalak, after noticing its remoteness, I asked an expatriate retiree in Xcalak what he did all day and, he replied, "Well, we get up every day and go snorkeling or fishing or beachcombing or sit around on a beach chair and then, about noon, we get looped and pass out." In Bacalar, I couldn´t find anyone awake to interview. 

When we retired to Mexico in 2001, we moved to Lake Chapala and, then, in 2006, we bought a home in the old historic center of San Cristóbal de Las Casas which is not a retirement enclave. Both places are in Highland Mexico at 5,000 and 7,000 feet respectively. In neither place did we ever consider even for a moment that we would buy a home in a gated community and today we are grateful for that decision. The climate at Lake Chapala is sublime and our community there is just a short drive to beautiful Guadalajara but when we´ve had enough of that, it´s off to the Chiapas Highlands which is an entirely different experience.

Beware of the allure of living in expat enclaves on beautiful seacoasts. That may be for you and it may not be for you. To each his own. Meanwhile, I must congratulate Tucson on finding his/her paradise.


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Dawg does not know if we are being shined on on this thread with all of this effusive praise for Puerto Aventuras (although I did enjoy the "Puerto Muerto" aside to which Tucson refers which I think does not refer to quietness but God´s waiting room) but, while I think this part of the Caribbean Coast of Mexico can be an attractive retirement area for expat retirees, I urge the readers to be cautious because Mexico is many things and, unless you are a devoted beach fan and wish to live in an expat and/or Mexican oriented gated community which has both good and bad aspects, study your alternatives carefully before making a decision as to where you wish to settle down here.
> 
> It´s easy to be bedazzled by the Caribbean beaches of Quintana Roo and the security of gated developments but bear in mind that, for some of us, at least, this can become a bit of a bore over time. I remember a few years ago looking about Quintana Roo´s Xcalak and nearby Lake Bacalar and , especially in Xcalak, after noticing its remoteness, I asked an expatriate retiree in Xcalak what he did all day and, he replied, "Well, we get up every day and go snorkeling or fishing or beachcombing or sit around on a beach chair and then, about noon, we get looped and pass out." In Bacalar, I couldn´t find anyone awake to interview.
> 
> ...


"Beware" is an excellent caveat: always do your research. While Lake Chapala is very beautiful, do some searches for Lake Chapala crime in general. I looked atLake Chapala Ajijic Jocotepec Lake Chapala Lakeside Crime). Impressive. 

Mamma mia, Dawg ... Xcalak is almost to Belize! Not a whole lot going on there. Maybe you could have headed in the other direction and spent some time in Merida where there are museums and civilization. 

Some people do like the regulation of traffic that comes with gated communities and many live state-side in gated communities for that reason; our Tucson home is located in one of those types of communities. Puerto Aventuras has a population of about 5,700 people and still growing (with the last phase under construction). Our crime rate is very low and it is very safe.

Not too many of us active people are waiting in God's waiting room; we're too busy running 10K's, golfing, playing tennis, being parents of school-age children, hiking, doing volunteer work in the Puebla's schools, participating in raising for charitable contributions, and planning trips to places for a new adventure.

But it's all what you are interested in and it sounds like Hound Dog has found the perfect piece of Mexican real estate to satisfy their desires for these past 10+ years. Congratulations, and to each their own!


----------



## rlinders (Feb 4, 2013)

*New to the forum*

My wife and I have been looking at several places in MX. to retire to in less than 2 years. We live in the Kansas City, MO. area.
We found out today we have about 10 days just before Easter this year open and would like to visit the Lake Chalapa area.
I have been on web sites for hours today looking for decent airfare, but everything I have seen so far is anywhere from $550-$800 for one RT ticket.
Two years ago my wife and I flew to PVR for $440 a piece.
What happened? Am I looking in the wrong places?
If anyone has some good ticket prices we would appreciate some info..

Thanks, 

Bob & Kat


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

rlinders said:


> My wife and I have been looking at several places in MX. to retire to in less than 2 years. We live in the Kansas City, MO. area.
> We found out today we have about 10 days just before Easter this year open and would like to visit the Lake Chalapa area.
> I have been on web sites for hours today looking for decent airfare, but everything I have seen so far is anywhere from $550-$800 for one RT ticket.
> Two years ago my wife and I flew to PVR for $440 a piece.
> ...


In my experience, airline fares have gone up a lot in the last couple of years. Also, if you're planning to come to Mexico just before or during Easter Week, that could be considered "high season" by the airlines, hence raising the cost of a RT ticket.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Get a little creative. Look at other airports, perhaps Morelia, instead of GDL.

See what's near enough for a drive of less than half a day, and what the airfares are.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, Bob & Kat, if you are looking for deals into Mexico from Missouri, and I am not an experienced bargain traveler from NOB to Mexico in recent years, you may find traveling to vacation havens such as Puerto Vallarta or Cancun less expensive than flying into Guadalajara. However, since Puerto Vallarta is some five hours or more from Lake Chapala by public transportation and the Guadalajara airport is about 30 minutes from Chapala, I don´t see where you come out ahead flying to Puerto Vallarta unless you wish to spend a time on the beach in that lovely city.

On the other hand, we have relatives from France who did quite well by visiting us at Lake Chapala and taking the deep discount of flying from Paris to Cancun, staying in a great beachfront hotel in Tulum and taking local air transport to Guadalajara from Cancun. You will need to be creative but look into traveling to Puerto Vallarta and taking the excellent (mostly) freeways from there to Giadalajara and then on down for the short drive to Lake Chapala if you have the time are so inclined. The roads and public bus transportation are excellent and the trip is scenic. Actually flying from Puerto Vallarta to Guadalajara is not problematic and takes less than an hour.

Guadalajara and Lake Chapala have fabulous sunny and springlike weather all year around. If you like big cities, Guadalajaro is a treasure but if you like small towns on expansive lakes just next to big cities, the Chapala area is fantastic except for the plethora of old fuddy-duddies . Keep in mind that Mexico has much more to offer with all kinds of climates including the original poster´s accolades to Puerto Aventuras and nearby Playa Del Carmen and Tulum and, for that matter, even isolated Xcalak. Tough decision but one we all have to make. What a burden versus a cottage in Detroit.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

rlinders said:


> My wife and I have been looking at several places in MX. to retire to in less than 2 years. We live in the Kansas City, MO. area.
> We found out today we have about 10 days just before Easter this year open and would like to visit the Lake Chalapa area.
> I have been on web sites for hours today looking for decent airfare, but everything I have seen so far is anywhere from $550-$800 for one RT ticket.
> Two years ago my wife and I flew to PVR for $440 a piece.
> ...


I will make a suggestion that probably is not what you looking for and definitely not for everyone. 

Take a train/bus. Amtrak to San Antonio will run around $150 each. From there, take a bus to Guadalajara for a little over $100. Total cost round trip will be under $500 each.

The train is great and, once in Mexico, the bus will be comfortable with lots of room to stretch out, frequent stops to stretch your legs, wireless internet, personal movies and entertainment. I don't know the scenery between Nuevo Laredo and Gdl, but I suspect it will be great. It certainly is further west in the deserts of northern Chihuahua. And the transition from the really dry desserts of northern Mexico to the moister but still arid countryside in Jalisco can only be appreciated by seeing it from a highway. 

You would have to view the travel as part of your vacation, not just as a means to get there, since it would use up several days of your vacation time.

Just a suggestion and, as I said, not for everyone.


----------



## RePete (Jan 21, 2012)

Our home in Canada is just going on the market. We are moving to Puerto Aventuras. Having spent time with our friends who live in the Grand Penninsula complex, we have had a chance to get familiar with the community and think it is a good place to start our retirement adventure. At this point, we aren't interested in buying a home, (it will be nice to be vagabonds for a while) so a furnished rental is the plan. P/A seems to be the ideal area to get our feet wet in a new country, givin the large ex-pat community and we look forward finally getting away from winters. Thanks for the post, Tucson. It does reinforce what we already know about the area and it's facilities. See you soon.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Bob and Kat could also look into the Mexican regional airlines, some of which fly to San Antonio, TX, I believe. They are faster than a bus, but not much more expensive; at least within Mexico.


----------



## rlinders (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for all who have provided some very good information.
It is always good to hear from people that have good ideas.
We will keep searching with everyones input on where to look.

Bob & Kat


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

RePete said:


> Our home in Canada is just going on the market. We are moving to Puerto Aventuras. Having spent time with our friends who live in the Grand Penninsula complex, we have had a chance to get familiar with the community and think it is a good place to start our retirement adventure. At this point, we aren't interested in buying a home, (it will be nice to be vagabonds for a while) so a furnished rental is the plan. P/A seems to be the ideal area to get our feet wet in a new country, givin the large ex-pat community and we look forward finally getting away from winters. Thanks for the post, Tucson. It does reinforce what we already know about the area and it's facilities. See you soon.


If you PM me, I can connect you with our next door neighbor who also just moved here from Canada. We live at the other end of PA from The Grand Peninsula, near Latitude 20 restaurant and Dreams Hotel. 

At the time of our last visit to PA, our neighbor was just finishing up getting Telmex hooked up and was totally happy with his move. He's also renting for a year while exploring housing options. He's a really nice person, we have enjoyed all our in-person conversations and e-mail exchanges with him. His wife will be joining him soon, when their Canadian home also sells. Sounds like you may have something in common! There are so many housing options and I would suggest walking into the actual condo complex management offices to see if they handle rentals (many do) as an option to going through real estate agents. For home rentals, many have the contact info posted outside. 

In the meantime, you can keep informed about the local news by checking out the PA online newspaper, Pelican Free Press. 

There are lots of really nice places in Mexico in which to visit, live, and enjoy. What doesn't suit one person will be perfect for another. Great to have choices.


----------



## MitaMs (Feb 7, 2013)

Too bad you can't get to Tijuana and then take Inter-Jet to GDL, It's a pretty inexpensive airline, but you have to get to TJ. Maybe you could find a cheaper flt to there and change to Inter-Jet.


----------



## MitaMs (Feb 7, 2013)

Dawg is right, those gated communities are not for everyone. Some of us came here because we love the people and want to live amongst them. That is impossible in a gated, ex-pat community. Yes, it's safe, but where's the adventure there. I'm on the Nayarit riviera and live in a small fishing village where there are no gated communities, but if there were i would still prefer to live with the local people. But one thing for sure, living in those places makes it easy not to learn Spanish because your neighbors all speak Engligh. Seriously, where's the adventure?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MitaMs said:


> Dawg is right, those gated communities are not for everyone. Some of us came here because we love the people and want to live amongst them. That is impossible in a gated, ex-pat community. Yes, it's safe, but where's the adventure there. I'm on the Nayarit riviera and live in a small fishing village where there are no gated communities, but if there were i would still prefer to live with the local people. But one thing for sure, living in those places makes it easy not to learn Spanish because your neighbors all speak Engligh. Seriously, where's the adventure?


I agree with you about the drawbacks of gated communities. However, I imagine that not all expats are looking for "adventure", just a pleasant place to live, with a minimum of cultural and linguistic challenges to deal with.


----------

